

Launch: Silicon Valley - johnm
http://launchsiliconvalley.org/index.htm

======
pg
_In its 3rd year, Launch: Silicon Valley is now firmly established as the
premier product launch platform for cash strapped startups._

Odd that I've never heard of it then.

~~~
johnm
Indeed. And to think that Guy Kawasaki is involved it's more odd.

------
johnm
"In its 3rd year, Launch: Silicon Valley is now firmly established as the
premier product launch platform for cash strapped startups. The event, co-
presented by SVASE, Garage Technology Ventures and Microsoft, provides the
next generation of emerging technology companies with the opportunity to pitch
their products to, and network with, an audience of Silicon Valley’s top VCs,
Angels, corporate business development executives, prospective customers and
partners, bloggers and media."

"Companies that are interested in presenting their products at Launch: Silicon
Valley 2008 should send an Executive Summary of no more than 2 pages to
Launchsv@svase.org by latest May 9, 2008"

